# Thoughts on a home made dip tank...



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

So I was thinking about how much of a pain in the a$$ it is to go to my kitchen sink and wash my screens with screen wash, emulsion remover and degreaser. And how it all leaves bad stains!

Since I can't buy a dip tank or make a vertical one, what about a horizontal one? 

I thought about getting a plastic storage tub from Kmart, Target etc., filling it maybe 1/2" with whatever "wash" I need and lay the screen in it with the flat side down. Then I'd strain the yucky stuff out, pour it back in the tub, slap the lid on it and tah-dah! 

Think it could work?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

ANYBODY!?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

I am in the market for one myself. I am thinking of making one with a spout and drain filter. I will let you know how that goes.


----------



## Dannzegos (Apr 25, 2010)

I was just thinking about that myself... Here is what I was thinking..

A parts washer you can get from most any hardware/DYI store like lowes, menards, home depot, or even HarborFreight.com which has them half the price of the retailers.

Here is a link...

Harbor Freight Tools

They are self contained, and when you are done cane scrap out the residue from the bottom and dispose.

They are motorized so you get pressure from the hose.

Has anyone else done such a thing? What do you guys think???

Cheers, DZ


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

OMFG THATS THE COOLEST THING EVER! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! I'M GONNA GET ONE!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Dannzegos (Apr 25, 2010)

Please let us know how it works... I am about to try the same thing here soon...

Thanks, DZ


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

The 20 gallons of screen wash and another 20 of reclaimer sounds kind of steep.


----------



## Zman411 (Apr 4, 2010)

The guy I got some screens from that is what he uses is a parts washer and some PVC pipe he drilled holes in.
He turns it on and let's it do it thing and comes back like an hour later and little to no work at all!


----------



## Dannzegos (Apr 25, 2010)

There is a 6 1/2 gallon unit as well... Besides, 20 gallons is it's tub capacity, you don't have to fill it all the way...

Thanks, DZ


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

The 6 1/2 isn't big enough for a 20x24" screen. I'm getting a 20 gallon. It's 28" wide! And only $80! I'm so excited!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## parthenon09 (Sep 14, 2009)

I TURNED THIS INTO A WASH OUT BOOTH FOR MY GARAGE WHEN SOME COMPANY WAS GIVING THEM AWAY. WITH A SAWSALL, HEAT GUN, LOTS OF PATIENCE, AND TIME YOU COULD DO IT TOO. I AM ABOUT AS MECHANICALLY INCLINED AS AN *AMISH* ELECTRICIAN. IT EVEN HAS A DRAIN, AND IS TRANSLUCENT SO I PUT A FLORESCENT LIGHTBOX BEHIND IT. I CUT IT ALMOST IN HALF LEAVING THE BOTTOM INTACT, USED A HEAT GUN USED( FOR SHIRINK WRAPPING) TO BEND THE BOTTOM I HALF THEN,BOLTED IT TO THE SIDES. I USED THE CAGE AS A STAND . VERY LITTLE COST IF YOU CAN GET THE, Palletized Poly Tote Tank 275 gallon IBC containers FOR FREE OR OFFER THEM 25 - 50 BUCKS. THE GUYS I GOT THEM FROM WERE GOING TO THROW THEM AWAY.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

My dad says the parts washers aren't that great. No water pressure. I think I might try my original plan......


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Dannzegos (Apr 25, 2010)

The pressure isn't super great, but it is pressurized with a built in motor... I'll keep that in mind before buying one... I'm in the same dilemma as everyone else in this forum...

Thanks, DZ


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Does anyone think my original thought about the tub will work?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

It'll work, good luck finding one large enough is the problem.


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

I think it would work if you could find one big enough. You could always cut a valve into it and put some sort of mesh over it to keep debris out and filter it for reuse.


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Here's a dip tank that I made for about $50.00. I picked up the 40 gallon tub at a horse supply store nearby. It's made to water horses.

It will fit 2 19" x 22" screens at a time. I drilled a hole at one end and installed a drain so that I can drain the reclaiming fluid into a couple of 5 gallon buckets when I'm not using the tub.


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

Another view of the dip tank, along with the label on the tub.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I FOUND THE PERFECT TUB AT KMART! it has a lid and everything. Even little wheels on the bottom

It's like 38x23. Perfect for my 20x24 frames! Yay!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

post a picture of it!


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I looked a lot, but I just felt it would be better to go with the Easiway tank that ryonet offers...ordered it last week.

It was only $200 something and that was including like 5 gals of chemicals. Plus I did not want a tank that took up a lot of space.


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

kc6789 said:


> I FOUND THE PERFECT TUB AT KMART! it has a lid and everything. Even little wheels on the bottom
> 
> It's like 38x23. Perfect for my 20x24 frames! Yay!
> 
> ...


 
Let us know if the chemicals break it down. If not, I'm getting one too.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't take a picture!

And what do u mean "if the chemicals break down?"


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

I had a tank custom made by a plastics company in town, and I was thoroughly happy until I filled it with my soy-based dipping chemicals. It didn't take long for the plastic they used to react to the chemicals and it broke down and became brittle. It cracked repeatedly and basically disintegrated on me.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

what type of plastic did they make it from?


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

This long later, I have no idea.


----------



## tqd95wn (Dec 31, 2007)

Has anyone considered using an aquarium pump to agitate the water?


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

hmmmm that might would work?


----------



## mempo (Apr 26, 2010)

kc6789 said:


> Since I can't buy a dip tank or make a vertical one, what about a horizontal one?
> I thought about getting a plastic storage tub from Kmart, Target etc., filling it maybe 1/2" with whatever "wash" I need and lay the screen in it with the flat side down. Then I'd strain the yucky stuff out, pour it back in the tub, slap the lid on it and tah-dah!
> 
> Think it could work?
> ...


In college we had a big flat (steel or aluminum) tray with "wash" in which we let the screens soak before cleaning them with the pressure spray.
I think that'd work better than something like a tub, unless the tub is really larger or you're using small screens. (in which case you could use the lid of a big can box)


----------



## OnTheSand (Nov 25, 2008)

there is an easy way to make your own watertight box just build 2 plywood boxes that fit into one another to use a a form and pour concrete between the boxes forming a concrete tub for less than 20$ in materials put a piece of pvc pipe thru the forms as low as possible put a valve on it and use it to drain out your box for cleaning

the concrete will be water tight and chemical wount break it down the best part when you replace it just smash it with a hammer and build another


----------



## girard78 (Feb 22, 2009)

buy a plastic 55 gallon drum, you can get used ones for like $10, cut the top 1/3 off and there you go. I have 2, one for ink one for emulsion, best thing ever.


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

girard78 said:


> buy a plastic 55 gallon drum, you can get used ones for like $10, cut the top 1/3 off and there you go. I have 2, one for ink one for emulsion, best thing ever.


*How would you cap this to maintain the solutions? Or do you empty it every time?*


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

kc6789 said:


> I FOUND THE PERFECT TUB AT KMART! it has a lid and everything. Even little wheels on the bottom
> 
> It's like 38x23. Perfect for my 20x24 frames! Yay!
> 
> ...


----------



## girard78 (Feb 22, 2009)

I took the top part i cut off and put a duct tape flap around it and use that. But for the most part we just leave the tops off. havn't seen too much evaporation.


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

kc6789 said:


> The 6 1/2 isn't big enough for a 20x24" screen. I'm getting a 20 gallon. It's 28" wide! And only $80! I'm so excited!
> 
> *It's 28 1/2" wide, but only 19 1/4" long. If I'm going to invest in something, it needs to fulfill my purposes--which would mean fitting most, if not all of my screen sizes. You need to consider that.
> 
> ...


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

girard78 said:


> I took the top part i cut off and put a duct tape flap around it and use that. But for the most part we just leave the tops off. havn't seen too much evaporation.



*Ahh...ok. I was just wondering because I HAVE seen those on Craigslist for sale plenty of times. It is an excellent idea.....so far the best one I've read. At least for my purposes. YMMV*


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh poop. Ok  


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wait a sec, if the chemicals r in thick plastic jugs, and r now diluted with water, would they really eat away at thick plastic tub??? All I have is emulsion remover diluted with water 1;4


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

Depends on the plastic. It doesn't eat away at it, like acid would, it physically alters the actual plastic. In most cases, I think, it makes it very rigid and brittle. Polyethylene is what my booth is made out of. Polypropylene safe? No idea. The other 10,000 forms of plastic? Who knows.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

cycocyco said:


> Depends on the plastic. It doesn't eat away at it, like acid would, it physically alters the actual plastic. In most cases, I think, it makes it very rigid and brittle. Polyethylene is what my booth is made out of. Polypropylene safe? No idea. The other 10,000 forms of plastic? Who knows.


So what ur saying is that I should get something made of polyethylene plastic?

Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

OK EVERYONE! I got one of the containers. And it was on sale for $12.99! Woo hoo!

So I'm doing a test on it right now. I poured some emulsion remover in it (1 part remover 4 parts water like the bottle says). Just a bit in the corner (it's propped up so all the liquid is in the corner). 

I'm going to let it sit overnight and see what happens! Wish me luck!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

Might take a month, a year? Who knows when melt-down is? I don't think it'll be overnight. :\

What kind of bath is it? ie. is it soy?


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

It's CCI ER35 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

2:11 am -and everything is still fine... Don't ask y I'm up right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## mattmyre (Apr 22, 2010)

do you have an 'after' picture?


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Everythings all good. It didn't eat thru. I knew it wouldn't!
There's the pic. The little blue things r wheels. Very convenient!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Like a glove!!!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

So this container needs to be air tight huh?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## tripl3thr33 (Dec 4, 2008)

well like what cycocyco said, it probably won't happen overnight. it might take a month or longer. im not too certain about how it will hold up against the chemicals but if it works, then it works  periodically keep us up to date so others can know about how long exactly its been without it breaking down. im sure everyone would appreciate the info, i know i would


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

So I found this polyethylene tray. This should resist all chemicals right?

http://www.coleparmer.com/catalog/product_view.asp?sku=0671050

But I think I might like this one better cuz it has the edges so u can pick it up easier. 

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=38636&catid=852


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok... I pussed out. I poured the emulsion remover back in the jug, washed out the container and I'm taking it back. I couldn't handle the madness!!!!!!!! 

Don't worry, the container is as good as new. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Someone said u could make a dip tank out of concrete!?!?!?!? Is that possible!? Won't the emulsion remover eat at the concrete? Or be absorbed by it?

I also read on a SUPER old post that someone made a shallow box or tray out of plywood, painted the inside with laytex paint and sealed the corners with silicone......


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## sax911 (Mar 16, 2009)

Feeder Horse 5 ft Bunk Galvanized - 2181226 | Tractor Supply Company


what about using something like this?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

kc6789 said:


> Ok... I pussed out. I poured the emulsion remover back in the jug, washed out the container and I'm taking it back. I couldn't handle the madness!!!!!!!!
> 
> Don't worry, the container is as good as new.
> 
> ...


You seriously took a container you filled with emulsion remover back to the store?...I hope some poor kid didnt put his toys in there.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Guys, this was a year ago. I've moved. I have a utility sink now.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> You seriously took a container you filled with emulsion remover back to the store?...I hope some poor kid didnt put his toys in there.


 


She doesn't care. 
Sadly obvious by her reply to your post, Henry.(Tshirtguru)
Unbelievable.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good lord. I thoroughly cleaned it. No smell, nothing. Calm down.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

kc6789 said:


> Good lord. I thoroughly cleaned it. No smell, nothing. Calm down.


 

Right, and it's so obvious that you're an expert in everything. Bad move, just wrong.
no way around that.


----------



## jimbo-lira (Jul 8, 2010)

Walmart.com: Rubbermaid Slim Jim Receptacle with Venting Channels, Rectangular, 23gal, Gray: Kitchen & Dining they think this tank is priced 61dlls
and is: Product in Inches (L x W x H): 11.0 x 22.0 x 30.0
is more expensive than the cheapest dip tank 160dlls


----------



## jimbo-lira (Jul 8, 2010)

I think it is more, isn't it?


----------



## mcwmcw (Mar 15, 2009)

kc6789 said:


> Good lord. I thoroughly cleaned it. No smell, nothing. Calm down.



Wow, good move dude. You just saved yourself some cash and now some poor sap, possibly a child, has to deal w/ the chemicals you left in the tub. Congrats! Let someone else pay for the money you saved. 

You are a shining example of selfishness.


----------



## jimbo-lira (Jul 8, 2010)

hahahaha   do not understand what you mean,
if I buy a tank would use for frames,
will not to be left to the children,
apart is for littering!
it would leave your children? knowing it to use for trash? of course not! and if I have to do one for poor become rich, is marketing


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

So who has the cheapest commercially made dip tank for 23x31 frames at the moment?


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm going out on a limb here, but... Rubbermaid?


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

ScreenFoo said:


> I'm going out on a limb here, but... Rubbermaid?


 lol I meant commercially made specifically for our industry!


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I figured, but it's been a long Saturday. 

The best quote we got when we briefly considered this path was from Easiway--they had one for three frames that was around two hundred bucks, and one for five (or six, depending on x-section) for around three hundred. 

I didn't do a whole lot of footwork on it though.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw the walmart one in a previous post .. this one is a touch wider but shorter .. still tall enough .. also it's cheaper .. 

Walmart.com: Rubbermaid Slim Jim Waste Container w/Handle, Rectangle, Plastic, 15-7/8gal, GY: Kitchen & Dining

Anyone know if the plastic it's made of would hold up?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

*My Advice if you need a cheap wash out booth. * 

Run Down to Home Depot and buy one of the bath tubs for less than $100. I bought this one 12 years ago (it had a chip on the top corner) IMG_20111212_173550 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Still Works!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

ScreenFoo said:


> I figured, but it's been a long Saturday.
> 
> The best quote we got when we briefly considered this path was from Easiway--they had one for three frames that was around two hundred bucks, and one for five (or six, depending on x-section) for around three hundred.
> 
> I didn't do a whole lot of footwork on it though.


 
I bought one of these Easiway ones from Ryonet.
Best money spent !
Works great....makes life so much easier too.


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

Celtic said:


> I bought one of these Easiway ones from Ryonet.
> Best money spent !
> Works great....makes life so much easier too.


I bought one of those as well, its the 17 gallon model. If you ever need to do auto sized frames (23x31) they will not fit in this tank. So if you plan on going auto go with at least the 37 gallon tank.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I was wondering about that--the listing I had said they are 24x30--I was thinking they'd work for standard M3/MZX with a couple inches of frame sticking out. Must be an OD measurement. (Damn you, marketing!)


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

ScreenFoo said:


> I was wondering about that--the listing I had said they are 24x30--I was thinking they'd work for standard M3/MZX with a couple inches of frame sticking out. Must be an OD measurement. (Damn you, marketing!)


 Yeah from the measurments they give you would "assume" that auto sized frames would work but nope! Wish I would have known that from the get go. There are a whole bunch of things I wish I knew from the get go in this business! lol


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm really glad you mentioned that, I've been debating "trying" one, but even 17 gallons of concentrated ink or stencil remover is a lot to dispose of properly... but 37? A clerks reference comes to mind.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

ScreenFoo said:


> I'm really glad you mentioned that, I've been debating "trying" one, but even 17 gallons of concentrated ink or stencil remover is a lot to dispose of properly... but 37? A clerks reference comes to mind.


 
You don't need to dispose of the entire amount.
When you get enough buildup, you get the clumps out and just add more of the proper emulsion remover+water to proper fill.


----------



## pushproductions (Jul 30, 2013)

I made mine


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

For all the complicity you all are going through, it is just better to buy a used one. Afterall most of the ones you all are making will not fit a standard 20x24 inch screen, and are not economically suited for chemical. A commercial dip tank not only holds the standard screen but also doesn't waste solution, it uses it as needed. Solution is not cheap, and if you say you do cannot afford a dip tank then most likely you aren't making enough business to have the need for a dip tank. I have a dip tank and honestly I do not even use it, just because the solution cost versus the amount that I print at the moment. I only takes about 2 minutes to wash out a screen fully with a proper washbooth. You all should be looking into making a nice washbooth instead as it is easier and more efficient. But everybody does work differently so whatever works for the next person is the way you should go. Goodluck and hope works for all.

-super old thread-


----------

